# ILR SET M checklist



## Shan4321 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi all
Thanks in advance to all the members in this forum who were quite vital in getting me to the correct directions all the time. Its finally time for me to get on ILR stage which is due in April.
I have gathered all the documents. Please can the experts opine on its accuracy and correctness.

1.2 photos of applicant and sponsor
2. BRP card
3. Applicant and sponsors passport
4. Letter from employer
5. Payslips and corresponding 6 bank statements
6. Knowledge of life in uk cert
7. Masters degree from Uk for Eng lang requirement
8. Marriage certificate
9. 6 documents spread evenly

Current visa issued Oct 2015 expires May 2018

Letter/ billl dated
1. Oct 2015 Joint bank statements Lloyds till Jan 2016
2. Feb 2016 Joint council tax bill
3. June 2016 Joint utility bill
4. Oct 2016 Joint tenancy agreement
5. Feb 2017 Joint bank statement Halifax till May 2017
6. Mar 2017 Joint Mortgage statement
7. May 2017 Joint property deed
8. June 2017 Joint council tax
9. Oct 2017 sponsors credit card statement and applicants car finance letter
10. Jan 2018 Joint home insurance policy document from council
11. March 2018 Joint bank statement Nationwide


Just one more question on absence from the UK.
Apart from mentioning all my ins and outs from the UK holidays family visit which at max were may be 10 days at a stretch or usually holiday entitlement period do I need to provide any evidence for it.
Appreciate your efforts i know its long but wanted to summarise in one go

Thanks again


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

You only need 6 items of correspondence, you have 11.

The rest looks fine. Matches my list. I will also be applying for ILR in early April.


----------



## Shan4321 (Oct 3, 2017)

Okay thank you. I will adjust the correspondance accordingly and provide 6 items of correspondance. Would you know about the absence from UK part do i need to provide any evidence for it. i.e tickets back and forth for all my holidays ? Sorry if this is a dumb question.


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

You don't need evidence for the absence, you just need to provide the dates on the forum. (The evidence should be in your passport)


----------



## Shan4321 (Oct 3, 2017)

Brilliant. Thanks John and all the best for your application in April.?


----------



## Shan4321 (Oct 3, 2017)

All
I got another query with when i can actually apply for the appointment.
My first flrm visa was issued on 9 May 2013 valid till 09 Nov 2015 and 2nd one issued on 12 Oct 2015 valid till 10 May 2018
According to 60 months the earliest i can actually apply is 12 March 2018 please can you confirm. Thanks


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

Its 28 days prior to the 5th year you have been in the UK. 

So the date you arrived in the UK + 5 years - 28 days.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...uk/780634-when-can-i-apply-renew-my-visa.html


----------



## Shan4321 (Oct 3, 2017)

I was in the UK already on a post study visa. So was here since the issued date i.e 9 May 2013. I believe that brings the earliest date to 12 March 2018. 
Thanks for the link. I will check that to John. Thanks again


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

28 days prior to 9 May 2018 is 11 April 2018.

A useful tool: https://www.timeanddate.com/date/dateadded.html

Apply and earlier and you will be rejected.


----------



## Shan4321 (Oct 3, 2017)

Okay i will start looking from 11th April. Appreciate efforts


----------



## Shan4321 (Oct 3, 2017)

Is it just me or is the Uk visa website for premium appointments down today


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Their website has been temperamental last few days from what I have heard from others. Keep trying, especially early mornings.


----------



## Shan4321 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hello all I have just seen that there is a newer version of the set m form April 2018 version with an increase in fee. I booked my appointment for April in March 2018.
1. Do i need to complete the latest form ?
2. Pay the increased fee?

Please let me know


----------



## Shan4321 (Oct 3, 2017)

Sorry to push this up again. Need help from the pro's here.


----------



## Shan4321 (Oct 3, 2017)

My appointment is coming close. Please can any member comment on it.


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

If you haven't paid/submitted anything yet then you will need to use the latest form and pay the increased fee.


----------



## Shan4321 (Oct 3, 2017)

I paid for it already. Thats the only way you can book a premium appointment.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

It sounds like it has changed then. When we booked at end of 2016, you paid after you booked your PSC appointment.


----------



## Shan4321 (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks still need an answer to this though. I still dont know. 
As i booked it before the latest version was out do i just continue witg the old form and take it with me flr my appointment ? There isnt a Faq in the home office website for applications booked before the latest release.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Shan4321 said:


> Thanks still need an answer to this though. I still dont know.
> As i booked it before the latest version was out do i just continue witg the old form and take it with me flr my appointment ? There isnt a Faq in the home office website for applications booked before the latest release.


So I searched online for an answer and I found someone who was in the same situation last year. The advice they were given was to fill both the old form and the new form (paper forms in both cases) and to take both to the appointment. This is what they did and then later reported that they had used the new version and did not have to pay anything extra. 

Perhaps this is the safest thing to do?


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

If you decide to do as I mention they were also advised to leave the payment section blank as you have already paid.


----------



## Shan4321 (Oct 3, 2017)

Much appreciated Melody for taking time to dig into this. Will follow this advise and take both the versions.


----------



## Shan4321 (Oct 3, 2017)

I had my Set M ILR premium appointment and it was approved successfully. I would like to sincerely thank John, Melody, Joppa and Nyclon for all the advice given throughout.


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Shan4321 said:


> I had my Set M ILR premium appointment and it was approved successfully. I would like to sincerely thank John, Melody, Joppa and Nyclon for all the advice given throughout.


Congratulations! Can you tell us how it went regarding the forms? Which one did they take and did you have to pay the difference?


----------



## Franciscotelles (Oct 18, 2012)

John__Q said:


> You only need 6 items of correspondence, you have 11.
> 
> The rest looks fine. Matches my list. I will also be applying for ILR in early April.


Hi!
These 6 items of correspondence in joint names that should be spread evenly...should they be dated from the last FLR application (2,5 years ago) or should they cover the whole period living in the uk since 5 years ago?

and by "spread evenly" does it mean 2 documents for each year?

Thanks
Francisco


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

Its over the 2.5 years. So a document roughly every 5 months.


----------



## Shan4321 (Oct 3, 2017)

@Melody.When i asked her about the fees difference. She mentioned as you had paid for it already before the increase you dont have to pay the difference of any sort. All she wanted was the latest version form. I did take both of the June 2017 and the 2018 version like you mentioned.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Shan4321 said:


> @Melody.When i asked her about the fees difference. She mentioned as you had paid for it already before the increase you dont have to pay the difference of any sort. All she wanted was the latest version form. I did take both of the June 2017 and the 2018 version like you mentioned.



That’s great. Thanks for your reply and congratulations again!


----------



## Shan4321 (Oct 3, 2017)

Thank you !!😁


----------

